
New Study Questions Functional Magnetic Resonance Imaging Validity - tokenadult
https://www.sciencebasedmedicine.org/new-study-questions-fmri-validity/
======
gus_massa
There was a recent extensive discussion of a similar article:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12032269](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12032269)
(400 points, 4 days ago, 183 comments)

